# When did your poos stop growing?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi & Beemer have just passed their 10 month old mark. I noticed they didn't stay in their beds during the middle of the night. Since I changed out their bed covers and washed the sheets they use, I thought I'd rearrange their beds to make it bigger. Well, Lexi loves it. So does Beemer. But he got there too late. He looks so sad, he's now on the bed with me. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh so my original question comes from the fact that she looks so huge compared to the bed. I thought they'd have plenty of room with these beds but they keep growing. Wonder when I can expect them to stop. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady grew till 11 months in height and till 17 months in weight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Lady grew till 11 months in height and till 17 months in weight.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh dear. How big is Lady now?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tall but skinny min! She is if I remember her height right 14" to the shoulder. And 18.2 lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think that's what Beemer is at and he's only 10 months. Lexi shorter but for sure stockier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm with Mo - Kiki was done growing up by about 9 months (13", 14" and a bit when super hairy and in need of a clip)- but she has ended up at 8 kilos, the last kilo of growth has happened over the last six months. It was a surprise to me, in my mind she was still 7Kg.... now next to Dot she feels like an elephant when you pick her up. 
Dot is a couple of inches shorter and 6kg - I'm hoping she'll end up the same as Kiki, but she is a very different build, much more cocker shaped (cobby) than lithe limbed, long bodied poodlie Kiki


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine both grew size wise til ten months but Jake slowly put weight on. He is 27 pounds now. I think Willow is done growing. She will be a year on the 18th and she is 20 pounds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has been 14 lbs since 10 months and she is 14 inches tall. She is a bit over a year now and hasn't changed at all. I think that is about it for her She is not very big! She is 16 inches long


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It seemed every morning when I opened the crate to let Ralph out he had grown!
It was like digby the worlds largest dog!
He is now 14 months old, and I think he stopped at about 10-12 months, although I'd say he is filling out since his snip.
I've not noticed ruby getting any bigger lately, I'm still waiting for he to have a season.....?
She is 9 months x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So did I tell you all I was hoping for 10-12 lbs. based on the info on the parents and the growth projection calculators from how much they weighed when they were small. I think my two are going to double that based on what you all say. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie seems to still be growing. He is a bit more than 17 pounds now, haven't measured height or length ever, hoping to do that this weekend. He is 8.5 months old now.

Edit: Frankie's mom, the cocker, was 17 pounds and his dad, the mini poodle, was 13 pounds. We are surprised he even got this big and he doesn't seem to be done.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Nellie is 10 months now and I hope she has stopped growing. She is 17 inches from shoulder to floor and 11kg/24 lbs. She is a lump to pick up!! Meg is almost 4 months and already 14 inches from shoulder to floor  think she is going to be taller than Nellie


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I've not noticed ruby getting any bigger lately, I'm still waiting for he to have a season.....?
> She is 9 months x


I'm still waiting for Nellie to have her season! Looks like Meg will have her spay at 6 months before Nellie has hers.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola stopped growing in height around 9 months. She's just under 12 inches I think.. Her weight fluctuates between 9 - 9.5kg dependent on activity (off lead vs on lead). She's been around this weight since 10 months old. She is now 20 months, although her weight is stable, she looks much more muscular now. 

Nina grew faster than Lola in height, by 6 months Nina was already 10.5 inches tall. This last month she hasn't grown in height. I've noticed her filling out slightly this last month, although fine and lean and leggy at 7kg, I'm not sure how she will fill out but I'm sure she's some growing in her yet! She's day 21 of her season today and almost 7 months. Phew where did that time go?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Just consulted my fortnightly growth chart - Tilly hasn't grown in height since 8 months old (she's 17.5 inches tall) and her weight has stayed the same since 10 months old 12.7kg or 28lb) - she will be a year old on Saturday!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The quality of the food they get might account for more growth than expected based on their parents size. It was only recently that really high quality, high protein foods became popular.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

A happy early birthday to gorgeous Tilly first. And I had read somewhere that because all poodles originate from the standard poodle, a toy poodle can give birth to a standard sized one. As I didn't get to see the parents I have no idea if the info about their size is true. At 10 weeks these guys were just over 4lbs. In fact, I had delayed getting them an extra two weeks after they were available but I wonder if they were really only 8 weeks (with the breeder willing to part with them at 6 weeks - though the vet records and their worming schedule seemed to match up with the age that I thought they were). All the formulas say they should be around 12-14lbs and if you double their weight at 14 weeks they should have stopped growing at 15lbs. 

I wonder if it's also because I got them spayed/neutered on the younger side (5 months) instead of later. It's funny because before when they sat on my lap and they would be facing me, I had to look down before, but now I find I have to look up. Kisses used to be chin level and now they are forehead level. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

